# Pain management (rftc)



## dollyleaf5 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, 
We are getting alot of pain management cases lately and I would like to know if I am coding these correctly. The procedure was for (RFTC) radiofrequency thermocoagulation of the medial branch right side 5 levels (L2,L3, L4,L5 and S1). The CPT manual states to use 64622 + 64623 for each additional level. I have codes 64622-RT, 64623-RT, 64623-RT, 64623-RT, 64623-RT. Can someone that is familiar with pain mgmt let me know if this would be correct? This is a medicare payer.  Thank you


----------



## evelasco (Aug 12, 2010)

*pain mgt*

i will not code that way i will use 64622 for the first block between l2-l3 then 64623 times 2 only block works by bridge between two vertebrae not per vertebra l3l4 and l5-s1. if you use 77003 for radiology they will also pay for it .


----------



## dollyleaf5 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you so much! The doctor indicated 5 levels on his Op report so that was throwing me. Your response make sense. Thanks again,  

Ruth, CPC


----------



## juroy (Sep 7, 2011)

*Rftc of lumbar*

64622 for 1st level and 64623 each additional level. You do not count as one in this case, each can be billed by itself. If 5 done ie L1,L2,L3,L4,L5 you have 64622 and then 64623 x 4 with 77003 for flouro. Usually it is done with conscious sedation as well.


Judy Roy, CCS-P,CPC, CANPC


----------

